# Bacon, Bacon & more Bacon



## John_D (Jun 5, 2019)

Let me first say this all started after I watched a few of Disco's video's.

I verified a few things with him via alternate  methods and both him and Bear responded with assistance.

since my first attempts turned out so terrific, maple bacon, and buckboard bacon I decided to venture into a few more creations. The following have been tried ,tested and the result was fabulous. So much so, the result was a request for a repeat of the following three types by a friend who raved about them so much that a few of his friends have now requested I do some for them as well. So here we go, without further delay are the three flavors I have made with the follow up batches to go. Southern Style , Jalapeno & lime, and lastly Habanero. All cold smoked using Apple-wood. now I have 2 more creations to go and will follow up with the results when completed. They are Maple & crushed Black pepper, and the one that is already being asked for even before completion, a fine Coffee rub.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 5, 2019)

Nice stash
2 great people to follow

Warren


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 5, 2019)

Looks great! I bet that habanero bacon is wonderful hadn't thought of that before


----------



## John_D (Jun 5, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Looks great! I bet that habanero bacon is wonderful hadn't thought of that before



I love hot stuff, and this was something I just had to have a go at. I was amazed at the flavor as it was thinly sliced and put it on a toasted bagel with a slice of cheese. it wasn't overwhelmingly hot but so subtle that as you ate it the heat increased until finally even after it was gone my lips still had a enduring tingle.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 5, 2019)

John_D said:


> I love hot stuff, and this was something I just had to have a go at. I was amazed at the flavor as it was thinly sliced and put it on a toasted bagel with a slice of cheese. it wasn't overwhelmingly hot but so subtle that as you ate it the heat increased until finally even after it was gone my lips still had a enduring tingle.



I love hot stuff too. If you don't mind me asking what do you season or rub it with?


----------



## John_D (Jun 5, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> I love hot stuff too. If you don't mind me asking what do you season or rub it with?



I used a Habanero Chilli powder mix from the local bulk food store.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 5, 2019)

Great idea with the habanero. I bet you can make some killer beans with that!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 5, 2019)

Looks And Sounds Outstanding, John!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## John_D (Jun 5, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Great idea with the habanero. I bet you can make some killer beans with that!


My problem is no one else in the house likes anything that is spicy. I have to listen to them whine if I put too much pepper in any of the meals I make. I might just be moving back to my own home in the country with my Husky if this keeps up. Don't get me wrong,the company is great but I'm used to cooking things my way.


----------



## John_D (Jun 5, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks And Sounds Outstanding, John!!
> Nice Job!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear, appreciate the acknowledgement.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 5, 2019)

John_D said:


> My problem is no one else in the house likes anything that is spicy. I have to listen to them whine if I put too much pepper in any of the meals I make. I might just be moving back to my own home in the country with my Husky if this keeps up. Don't get me wrong,the company is great but I'm used to cooking things my way.



I hear ya there. I got a family member like that. They only eat steak done till it's hard to cut with a steak knife, and if a pepper is hotter then a bell pepper in a dish, they throw out the food if you don't stop them. Things like that annoy me to no end.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 5, 2019)

1st let me welcome you to the group and 2nd Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 6, 2019)

Looks like your set for a while!
Al


----------



## John_D (Jun 8, 2019)

not at all, every last piece is gone already. LOL

I have just taken another 3KG from fridge and getting ready to finish and smoke. Will be 1KG batches as I am still experimenting with flavours. These will be 1Kg dill pickle, 1KG coffee rub and 1KG of maple with crushed black pepper. As they have come out another 3KG has also been started, may as well get a routine going for the future as I still have 8 pieces of loin remaining at 3KG each.


----------

